# 150 gal Mint Viv Update



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the day before planting the viv and 7 months later.. It houses my group of 6 Mint Terribilis.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

One word: SICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandiegoleu (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW! i liked it bare, then i scrolled down, WOW!!

I want everything that you have...


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it, Chris


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

amazing...that viv is one of my favorites.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Gorgeous Viv!! Well done!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

This viv is EPIC !


----------



## Sake135 (Jun 12, 2009)

Excellent scaping and plant selection. This makes me want to start another project


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

wow...just beautifull.

I want one just like it.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very well done! Why did you choose the pebble substrate over the traditional hydroton/false bottom and coco-based substrate? Not criticizing at all - just curious! 

Looks excellent!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for your nice comments!




MeiKVR6 said:


> Very well done! Why did you choose the pebble substrate over the traditional hydroton/false bottom and coco-based substrate? Not criticizing at all - just curious!
> 
> Looks excellent!


The substrate is a mix of ground almond leaves, oak leaves, sphagnum, and coco fiber. The pebbles you see are just to fill in the space between the eggcrate and the front glass (about an inch) as well as the ponds. I personally dont like the look of hydroton and prefer a little more natural look which is why I went with the small river rock. So ya there is a false bottom with a coco base substrate, the pump for the water feature is hidden in the overflow and the tank is drilled for drainage.
Glad you like it!
Chris


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow that is a kick ass tank!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

veeeeeeeery nicely done!


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

That viv really is incredible. Nice work.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im nearly speechless!!!!!

This is an amazing tank!!!

One of the best Ive seen in a long time!

Todd


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a super setup! Great looking frogs too


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

makes me wish I had the extra height on my 125. That's awesome.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

what are the vines hanging down from the wood


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Outstanding sir!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

vivbulider said:


> what are the vines hanging down from the wood


These vines are one of the things I like best about this tank. Mostly cause NO ONE else is using them that i've seen. 

Chis can you post some of the pics with your tillys and orchids in bloom?

Shaw


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet ass viv man! That is an awesome home for some very lucky frogs.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Very awesome job on the tank man!
Hopefully this will give more people the inspiration to build larger sized tanks. I know your Terribilis are probably having a blast in there. Coolness.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for your nice comments!



vivbulider said:


> what are the vines hanging down from the wood


The vine is Cissus Amazonicus, I like it because it grows fast and sends streamers to the floor of the viv.


laylow said:


> Chis can you post some of the pics with your tillys and orchids in bloom?
> 
> Shaw


Hey Shaw, Ill snap some close up pics when the lights turn on and post them this afternoon. You gonna be in the area today? I have $ for you and I would love some fresh almond leaves..


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

As everyone else has said, great viv. Do the terribs use the vertical space much? I'm hoping to get some over the next few months and though everything I've read says they're very terrestrial I've seen a few shots where they seem to be climbing all over the place.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely one of the most beautiful vivs I've ever seen; great job!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Lovely tank, well done - esp the Cissus!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

bronz said:


> As everyone else has said, great viv. Do the terribs use the vertical space much? I'm hoping to get some over the next few months and though everything I've read says they're very terrestrial I've seen a few shots where they seem to be climbing all over the place.


Early in the day they are almost always out in the open on the viv floor, but later in the afternoon/ evening they retreat to the background and each have their spot that they settle in for the night. I was really kinda surprised with how much they utilized the verticle space in the Viv as most of what you read is about their terrestrial nature. I made sure that when I was doing the hard scape, I made several ledges for them to easily make their way up to the higher ranges of the tank, so far it seems to have worked out really well. 

Here are some closer pics..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it just keeps getting better!!!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
beautiful terrarium, a small corner of paradise !! Your group of mint should be very interesting to watch. How many male and female ?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

gilliusis said:


> Hi,
> beautiful terrarium, a small corner of paradise !! Your group of mint should be very interesting to watch. How many male and female ?


Thank you! I know there are two males and three females but I am still not sure on the last one.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

FAN...Tastic.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

What type of wood did you use?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this thread....

I remember seeing this only semi planted and I liked it, but dang! I'm excited to see it in person soon


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> What type of wood did you use?


I used Manzanita aside from the trunk on the far left, that was a piece of driftwood that I collected from a stream up a local canyon.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey buddy. Sick tank! Any chance we can see a few pics of the new broms or is that going to have to wait with great excitemint?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Colombian Drainage.....really sweet viv Chris.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Outstanding as usual! 

You sir...have talent.


----------

